
Show HN: Origin – A typewriter styled, minimalistic writing app for Mac - ChintanGhate
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/origin/id1219259459?ls=1&mt=12
======
svarrall
Looks like it does exactly what it says. Mind writing a bit about the app,
reasons for making it, development process, pricing model?

~~~
ChintanGhate
Sure. Added the description. As far as development goes, this was kind of a
personal challenge after reading all the documentation on NSTextView and its
layout system. And as for the pricing model, the free version limits you to
250 words per document. And you can remove the 250 words per document limit
via an inApp purchase.

------
ChintanGhate
Origin is an app for writers & content creators. Its strictly a write only
app, no editing allowed. Its designed to work exactly like a typewriter to
improve focus, & avoid getting stuck / overthink on mistakes. Its main purpose
is to get you from an idea to the rough draft as fast as possible.

~~~
romanovcode
You can "edit" in typewriter. When you press backspace it will cross the
previous character.

~~~
ChintanGhate
It's based on the old school typewriters. :)

